# Accommodation in Singapore



## asing2280 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm from India and would be shifting to Singapore by next month.My place of work would be in Tanjong Penjuru and I have been suggested to look for accommodation in West Coast Park , Jurong East and Clementi. I have tried looking for condo on the website ropertyguru , but the commute time from these areas to Tanjong Penjuru is coming to almost 1 hour by MRT/Bus. I intend to use only public transport for daily office commute.

Could somebody pl suggest suitable society projects/ specific location names as I'm unable to understand if I'm doing search the right way!.

Also pl guide as to :

1) How much would be the average monthly rent for an one bedroom condo in these areas 
2)What is the standard practise as far as Advance Rent and Deposit is to be paid? How much amount would I have to shell out for deposit and advance rent if any to be paid to the landlord?
3) Do I need to pay any commission to the agent listed on the website? What is the expected commission amount to be paid ?

Thank You in Advance.


----------



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

asing2280 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm from India and would be shifting to Singapore by next month.My place of work would be in Tanjong Penjuru and I have been suggested to look for accommodation in West Coast Park , Jurong East and Clementi. I have tried looking for condo on the website ropertyguru , but the commute time from these areas to Tanjong Penjuru is coming to almost 1 hour by MRT/Bus. I intend to use only public transport for daily office commute.
> 
> ...


There are number of options available in and around city. You can look between Red Hill to Kembagang. Rather than getting a full one bedroom apartment, you can opt to share a condo apartment with someone. Take a master bedroom or common room. 


> 2)What is the standard practise as far as Advance Rent and Deposit is to be paid? How much amount would I have to shell out for deposit and advance rent if any to be paid to the landlord?


If getting full house, please prepared to give, 
1. Full one month Advance
2. One Month Deposit
3. Agent Fees (Generally half month rent]


> 3) Do I need to pay any commission to the agent listed on the website? What is the expected commission amount to be paid ?
> 
> Thank You in Advance.


Point no 3 as above


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Tanjung Penjuru is right in the middle of an industrial estate.
The nearest residential areas are Jurong East and Pandan Gardens, maybe 20-30min by bus. You should check if your employer offers company buses from any MRT station.
There are very few one-room apartments in Singapore, and those cost more than a two-room unit.


----------

